# Discutiamo sulla questione Winvista e OpenGL

## Anthony55789

Per me grande lettore di news mi sono deciso di postare sul forum di discussione di un argomento caldo dei giorni nostri su quello che sta accadendo alle OpenGL librerie grafiche opensource disponibile su svariate piattaforme Mac Os X, Linux, Windows e piu ne ha e piu ne metta sta subendo un vero e proprio boicottaggio da parte di Microsoft di rendere inutilizzate o nn completamente funzionanti tale librerie so che molte di voi diranno: ma che ci importa, passesero a linux e via dicendo...

Pero mi sono deciso di aprire questo post perlopiù per sapere la vostra opinione che sarà certamente diversa per ognuno dei membri del forum che si decideranno (spero che la faranno) commentando la notizia.

Posto qui di seguito un frammento preso dal forum opengl dove spiega in grande linee i conflitti che causa al sistema grafico e ci invoca in qualche modo a mettere su una petizione:

 *Quote:*   

> Microsoft's current plan for OpenGL on Windows Vista is to layer OpenGL over Direct3D in order to use OpenGL with a composited desktop to obtain the Aeroglass experience. If an OpenGL ICD is run - the desktop compositor will switch off - significantly degrading the user experience.
> 
> In practice this means for OpenGL under Aeroglass:
> 
> OpenGL performance will be significantly reduced - perhaps as much as 50% 
> ...

 

Ora vi chiederete come la penso e ora ve la dico:

Io penso che microsoft ha un sacco di software tracui alcuni ... che fanno di tutto per renderli performanti e funzionanti nelle diverse versione di windows e nn rendono utilizzabili librerie opensource libere che nn fanno male a nessuno si nota una specie di boicottaggio con l'utilizzo di questo effetto aeroglass e mi sembra assurdo perchè microsoft agisca in questa maniera...

ricordate che in passato microsoft ha fatto parte del consorzio opengl e poi si è staccato per fare le proprie librerie grafiche direct3d dopo questa vicenda mi viene difficile che nn ci sia una cosa che cmq spinge microsoft a danneggiare il formato avversario visto i consensi e lo sviluppare di questa librerie nelle varie piattaforme.

Sia chiaro che il thread nn lo aperto per parlare DI winvista ma bensi di un danneggiamento di una libreria a noi comune da parte di un sistema proprietario.

----------

## federico

Forse sei stato avaro di punteggiatura, ma io non ho capito molto del problema che esponi...

Quello che penso io in generale su questo genere di questioni e' comunque che MS e' mossa NON da spirito di miglioramento informatico, ma da spirito imprenditoriale, e loro fanno scelte che pensano portare piu' soldi, non in favore degli sviluppatori, ma in favore loro.

Sotto questo punto di vista, tutte le scete piu' o meno closed prendono immediatamente senso.

Federico

----------

## shogun_panda

Mi chiedevo...Ma la Microsoft non impara mai?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Voglio dire...Vuole davvero essere massacrata dall'anti-trust?

Perchè io MI RIFIUTO di credere che:

  1-Software house che sviluppando in OpenGL tipo ID Software etc... non faranno il minimo casino

  2-Che ATI, nVIDIA e affini non faranno casino per impedire che una ottima API grafica sia asservita a una UIAPI (personale definizione delle DirectX: UNDEVELOPABLE & IMPOSSIBLE API  :Laughing: )

  3-Che nessuno impedirà che si verifichi un altra situazione tipo MS Java etc...(e chi non pensa sia così, alzi la mano che gliela cionco!  :Very Happy: )

O NO?

----------

## federico

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Mi chiedevo...Ma la Microsoft non impara mai?  
> 
> Voglio dire...Vuole davvero essere massacrata dall'anti-trust?
> 
> 

 

Io ormai mi sono fatto l'idea che a loro convenga. A loro conviene andare per avvocati, perche' non tutte le software house che hanno massacrato probabilmente se ne potevano permettere tanti come se li possono permettere loro, gli conviene perche' passa il tempo e loro mantengono il mercato, che quando si e' evoluto e loro hanno perso la causa ormai ha dimenticato la tecnologia per la quale si stava combattando, e gli conviene perche' probabilmente gli incassi sono di molto superiori allo stipendio di un avvocato e alle multe che di solito pagano, o dovrebbero pagare.

Del resto nella stessa italia le cose non e' che vadano troppo diversamente, conviene essere abusivi ed attendere il condono, conviene provare a fare il furbo e al limite pagare poi un forfait di multa, conviene tirare le cose per il lungo perche' la burocrazia e' lenta.

Io ormai sono schifato.

----------

## shogun_panda

 *federico wrote:*   

> CUT
> 
> Io ormai sono schifato.

 

Purtroppo QUOTO tutto quello che hai detto...Specie l'ultima frase...

Solo un piccolo appunto...L'anti-trust di solito non si muove sotto denuncia...Perciò non devono contare sulla povertà delle altre software house...

Tuttavia resta il fatto che probabilmente farà prima la MS a scrivere un OS come Dio comanda (e tutti sappiamo che è impossibile, no?) che l'anti-trust e gli altri tribunali a fargli rimangiare tutti gli abomini anacronistici che pensano....

----------

## SilverXXX

Ogni ditta è GIUSTAMENTE libera di prendere le decisioni tecniche che gli pare sui loro prodotti. Se la scelta è giusta, miglioreranno le vendite, altrimenti caleranno. MS non è diversa dalle altre. Se non va bene a qualcuno, quel qualcuno non userà il prodotto.

----------

## Sasdo

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Ogni ditta è GIUSTAMENTE libera di prendere le decisioni tecniche che gli pare sui loro prodotti. Se la scelta è giusta, miglioreranno le vendite, altrimenti caleranno. MS non è diversa dalle altre. Se non va bene a qualcuno, quel qualcuno non userà il prodotto.

 

concordo pienamente.

----------

## makoomba

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Ogni ditta è GIUSTAMENTE libera di prendere le decisioni tecniche che gli pare sui loro prodotti. Se la scelta è giusta, miglioreranno le vendite, altrimenti caleranno. MS non è diversa dalle altre. Se non va bene a qualcuno, quel qualcuno non userà il prodotto.

 

non se la ditta domina il mercato e decide deliberatamente di boicottare uno standard affermato.

che poi se ne freghi e lo faccia cmq è un altro discorso.

----------

## shogun_panda

 *makoomba wrote:*   

>  *SilverXXX wrote:*   Ogni ditta è GIUSTAMENTE libera di prendere le decisioni tecniche che gli pare sui loro prodotti. Se la scelta è giusta, miglioreranno le vendite, altrimenti caleranno. MS non è diversa dalle altre. Se non va bene a qualcuno, quel qualcuno non userà il prodotto. 
> 
> non se la ditta domina il mercato e decide deliberatamente di boicottare uno standard affermato.
> 
> che poi se ne freghi e lo faccia cmq è un altro discorso.

 

Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Anthony55789

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Ogni ditta è GIUSTAMENTE libera di prendere le decisioni tecniche che gli pare sui loro prodotti. Se la scelta è giusta, miglioreranno le vendite, altrimenti caleranno. MS non è diversa dalle altre. Se non va bene a qualcuno, quel qualcuno non userà il prodotto.

 

Ti pare semplice lo sai che microsoft è uno standard diffuso e molta gente che forse nn conoscendo altri sistemi o conoscendoli tipo gnu/linux e li considera troppo difficili rimane a windows e di conseguenza ci sarà una sottomissione da parte degli user allo standard direct3d senza dar modo di usare standard alternativi...

Ho paura che opengl esisterà pero nn sarà integrata nelle schede di uso comune ma solo in quelle di uso professionale che richiede l'uso di altri standard grafici come opengl.

----------

## Onip

e poi addio ai giochi nativi su linux....

----------

## SilverXXX

Già cmq direct3d è enormemente più usato (specie nel'ambito ludico), e cmq la libertà è importante. Il monopolio è proibito dalla legge nella stragrande maggioranza dei paesi civili, a meno che non sia statale. Tirate fuori le prove che è monopolio e fategli causa, invece di usarla come scusa.

----------

## makoomba

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Tirate fuori le prove che è monopolio e fategli causa, invece di usarla come scusa.

 

scusa, ma con chi ce l'hai ?

----------

## SilverXXX

Nessuno, solo che ormai arriveremo che alla microsoft con la scusa del monopolio nessuno farÃ  fare niente  :Very Happy:  una ditta deve essere libera (dal ato tecnico), tutto quÃ¬ . Altrimenti si Ã¨ in una forma di regime.

----------

## Apetrini

Non ci credo, non hanno il potere di fare tutto questo, se veramente succedesse, potrei prendere seriamente in considerazione

di abbandonare la tecnologia per andare a vivere in apeta campagna lontano dal mondo...

Che schifo, ancora non capisco perche l'anti-trust non stronca queste cose sul nascere!!

Per me qualunque tipo di standard dovrebbe essere aperto!!

----------

## federico

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Già cmq direct3d è enormemente più usato (specie nel'ambito ludico), e cmq la libertà è importante. Il monopolio è proibito dalla legge nella stragrande maggioranza dei paesi civili, a meno che non sia statale. Tirate fuori le prove che è monopolio e fategli causa, invece di usarla come scusa.

 

Che il monopolio sia illegale dovrebbe essere vero. Dico dovrebbe perche' lo e' ma difatti posizioni monopolistiche sono tutt'ora occupate da alcune aziende (anche in italia) che possono con semplice decisioni spazzarne via molte altre.

Tuttavia la parola monopolio in ambito strettamente informatico mi e' sempre sembrata un po' sbagliata. E' vero si che M$ fa la parte da leone nel mercato informatico, non e' vero invece che la gente e' obbligata a seguire le scelte che fa l'azienda.

Mi spiego meglio; se M$ domani decidesse di non fornire piu' la suite office, se avessero il monopoli dei world processor allora mezzo pianeta sarebbe bloccato.

Ma per fortuna non e' cosi, perche' nell'informatica siccome non ci sono costi di produzione (intendo che non servono strani macchinari o capannoni per sviluppare software) tutti potrebbero (ideologicamente, virtualmente) essere diretti concorrenti di microsoft.

Tutto questo per dire che a me non mi interessa se domani smettono di produrre windows, se lo fanno pagare 10 volte di piu', se office chiude i battenti o se sono costretto a compare pc premontati con windows.

Utilizzero' linux, usero' openoffice, costruiro' da solo il mio pc comprando pezzo per pezzo, e se manchera' qualche applicativo chiedero' a qualcuno se gentilmente lo puo' scrivere per me, o me lo scrivero' io, o ce lo faremo assieme.

Non mi sono indispensabili, per quello che mi riguarda potrebbero fallire pure domani  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

sì, queste sono tutte verità, ma verità che valgono solo ed esclusivamente all'interno di questo forum. Il solito utente comune non è in grado, nè tantomeno vuole occuparsi di queste cose faccende. lui vuole lo strumento-computer che faccia quello che vuole lui in modo facile. Dal momento che il tale di cui sopra occupa il 99,99% del mercato "che tira" il fatto che Microsoft deliberatamente boicotti uno standard open e affermato lo escluderebbe de facto da questo mercato => per quanto belle possano essere le opengl non le userebbe + nessuno (esclusi, naturalmente ambiti tecnici etc... , ma lì non usano neppure windows). Con una notevole perdita per la portabilità delle varie applicazioni (ludiche in-primis). E se, veramente, linux vuole diventare anche un sistema desktop allora non c'è santo che tenga, bisogna che gli standard siano ugualmente fruibili ed utilizzabili in ogni so. Senza poi considerare la faccenda dei produtori hw. Chi fra Nvidia e Ati (per dire due nomi a caso) continuerebbe a dare un supporto hw alle opengl? Quindi anche noi poveri illuminati ci ritroveremmo ad essere fortemente penalizzati, o no?

Tutto ciò è IMHO e vi ricordo che:

qualunque cosa io dica può essere utilizzata contro di me in tribunale*

* cioè, se ho detto un mare di ca..ate sopprimetemi pure

----------

## federico

Vorrei dire che del solito utente comune me ne sbatto, ma purtroppo e' quello che paga da vivere a noi poveri informatici, e quindi per lui un po' mi dispiace, mi spiace per la gente che non capisce quando alle volte compra software spazzatura (non intendo dire che tutto il software che si acquista e' spazzatura, intendo dire che ci sono software famosi che la gente acquista che pero' lo sono), mi fa tenerezza il povero utente comune quando ms gli rilascia una patch con largo ritardo, mi fa un po' triste quando l'utente non vede ad un palmo dal suo naso.

Non mi piace ma ci sono abituato, e siccome l'utente windows e' abituato a prendersi inculate (e anche noi a dire il vero, per colpa loro di solito), io stoicamente aspetto. Aspetto anche perche' spesso e volentieri e' tutto fumo negli occhi, cose che non vedremo mai, e via discorrendo. Ma dichiarazioni (o sparate) fanno muovere la borsa subito, e a loro basta.

----------

## shogun_panda

Prima di tutto sono d'accordo anche con federico e Onip...

Ora vi pongo un serio quesito...

Perchè si usano le DirectX?

Mi spiego...

Tralasciando le precedenti considerazioni utonto-related, la questione è questa ed è semplice...

Le DirectX fanno schifo!

Cioè, voglio dire, ma le avete viste? Sono API astruse e complicate (un po' come le API di Win in genere)...Perchè le SW House le usano? Non fanno prima a sviluppare in OpenGL? Tanto attualmente XP le supporta bene...

Mah...Certe cose non le capirò mai...

PS: E non mi rispondete che è la stessa risposta di "Perchè si continua a usare Win e MS Office?"...Certe realtà cerco di rifiutarle!  :Laughing: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Vediamo se così va bene:

"Per lo stesso motivo per il quale si usa ancora il petrolio invece dell'energia alternativa "

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

non credo che il paragone calzi... 

prima c'erano solo le opengl, poi sono arrivate le directx.

----------

## SilverXXX

Ora come ora sono meglio le direct3d (e non le directx, che sono un FILINO più complete delle opengl), le opengl sono indietro in più di un campo.

----------

## R1zZ1

Volete dei motivi validi per cui vengono usate le dx ?

Ecco l'opinione di chi ci lavora per davvero nel campo del 3D. Sarebbe sicuramente meglio per tutti se usassero solo le opengl, ma se non le usano i motivi ci sono e anche molti. Il problema di fondo è che solo una persona al mondo riesce a produrre motori grafici al passo coi tempi in opengl(confrontabili con quelli sviluppati in dx): Carmack. Gli altri semplicemente non ne sono capaci.

http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?p=9142799 (leggete i messaggi di fek, programmatore alla lionhead)

http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=1008723

Purtroppo la realtà con cui ci si confronta è questa, volendo o nolendo.

Certamente se si investisse di + sulle opengl sarebbe maggiore anche la documentazione, ma che sia più difficile programmarci è un bel problema, considerando che i motori grafici di oggi sono impressionanti come complessità.

----------

## SilverXXX

In più DirectX è una intera suite di librerie, e su linux non esiste niente di vagamente simile (e ci vorrebbe, a prescindere dai giochi)

----------

## CarloJekko

corregetemi se sbaglio: ma le openGL sono continuamente aggiornate e vengono implementate “estensioni OpenGL”, introducendole direttamente nei driver (es Nvidia ed ATI), che aggiungono anche le "ultime" funzionalità 3D. Credo quindi che se lo standard di qualità openGL venga mantenuto alto lo si deve principalmente a queste case, e come questo sottolinei la potenza dell'Open Source...

 :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Le estensioni permettono si di usare le ultime novità 3d, ma solo un programmatore "poco furbo" (per non usare altre aggettivi) le userebbe. fek su hwu ha spiegato ottimamente il problem, il discorso è lungo e non vorrei rispiegarlo con delle imprecisioni, quindi fate una ricerca li se volete.

----------

## Apetrini

Leggendo su hardwareupgrade mi sto convincendo che le OpenGL non le userà piu nessuno!!

Questo si che sarà un durissimo colpo per il mondo Linux!!

I motivi per cui si preferirà usare directX sono i soliti:

-Documentazione

-Tool a disposizione

-Facilità di implementazione rispetto a OpenGL

-Grandissima KB

-Grande comunità e un sacco di supporto per quanto riguarda comportamenti anomali delle schede piu famose

-Da quello che dicono gli sviluppatori sembra che usare DirectX sia molto piu proficuo, in quanto permette di risparmiare un sacco di tempo.

Si dice che grazie ai tool di DirectX si riesce a capire al volo il problema, quando c'è qualcosa che non va!!Con le OpenGL, invece, bisogna diventare matti....

Sono un po' giu, ho paura che nessuno sviluppera piu roba in OpenGL. Cavoli, proprio ora che si cominciava ad avere giochi nativi sotto linux...

Ora, essendo io ignorante, vi faccio una domanda: Ma perche nessuno prova ad implementare le directX sotto linux?

----------

## SilverXXX

Cedega cosa sta facendo, scusa?

----------

## Apetrini

Ma per favore...io intendevo qualcosa al livello kernel, gia implementato e funzionante. Le specifiche directx dovrebbero essere aperte o no? Come mai la comunità non si fa un implementazione decente?

P.s. tra un po esce fuori cedega 5, vediamo cosa succede....

Edit: il tra un po' intendevo un po' meno di 19 ore, c'è il conto alla rovescia sul sito...

----------

## SilverXXX

il modello dei driver video lo riscrivi te? No perchè quello non è molto aperto, al massimo lo sono le api esternamente.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ma perche nessuno prova ad implementare le directX sotto linux?

 

questo voler che la comunità si prenda onere di fare sempre tutto da parte tua mi lascia un po' perplesso.   :Rolling Eyes: 

va beh... avrò interpretato male la frase. scusa. ciao!

----------

## Apetrini

Intendevo dire che comunque le cose di cui si è sentita l'esigenza sono state "fatte"; mi sembrava che si sentisse l'esigenza anche delle directX su linux.

Evidentemente in pochi sentono il bisogno di questo....

P.s. io non potrei contribuire a questa cosa, poiche non ne sono capace, magari tra qualche anno...

----------

## Anthony55789

Dubito fortemente che microsoft rilasci le sue directx anche su linux...

attualmente con cedega si effettua l'emulazione delle api directx quindi non usa il vero e proprio sistema directx ma solo un emulazione che sarà sempre inferiore come compatibilità e velocità rispetto a quello presente su windows.

----------

## R1zZ1

Il problema di fondo dell'informatica attuale è sempre lo stesso: la microsoft comanda e quando fa una scelta imprenditoriale (è una azienda come tutte le altre e fa le sue scelte) irrimediabilmente coinvolge anche chi non vuole averci a che fare (vedi utilizzatori di GNU/Linux che vogliono anche giocare). Fin quando le cose staranno così (credo ancora per molto purtroppo...) il mondo open source non farà il salto di qualità definitivo. Basta che la Microsoft si sveglia una mattina e dice "Non supporto più lo standard tal dei tali" e tutti a gridare allo scandalo. Purtroppo così non si va da nessuna parte...e se decide di non supportare l'opengl non è nemmeno fuorilegge credo (una volta tanto) e non gli si può contestare proprio un bel nulla  :Sad: 

----------

